# Problems with Benadryl (diphenhydramine)?



## RogerThat (Jun 30, 2006)

I wonder if others have had problems with Benadryl, or other meds that carry diphenhdramine. My son took this med for about 1 year and had serious DP issues. Could this med. have been partially responsible :?:

Thanks,


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I wouldnt be at all suprised that diphenhydramine is the culprit. This drug spaces me right out. I feel like a zombie after taking it and i can hardly think.

Diphenhydramine is a anti-cholinergic, so basically it blocks the release of the neurotransmitter acetylcholine. This is why diphenhydramine makes you drowsy. Acetylcholine is responsible for such things as memory and muscle fuction, among alot of other things. This is why if your sensitive to the effects of diphenhydramine or you take too much of it your memory will go to hell.

Ive heard other people say that benadryl worsens their dp/dr and it does the same to me. If i take 50mg's of benadryl i feel like im in a total fog and i have trouble completing the most simplist of tasks.


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

It's the primary ingredient in OTC pills for sleep. There's also a "window" of effect, after which there are caffeine-like effects.


----------



## strigoi (Jun 27, 2006)

Diphenhydramine (the main ingredient in benedryl and other anti-allergy as well as sleeping pills) and one of it's salts (Dimenhydrinate, found in motion sickness pills) can actually cause deliurem as well as hallucinations in large quantitys as well as medium sometime. So I can see if you have high sensitivity to them and already have issues with dp/dr I don't imagine they are a good thing to take.

Heres some good info on these chemicals:
http://www.erowid.org/pharms/dimenhydri ... .shtml#2.1


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ya some stupid kids try to get high off of overdosing on diphenhydramine and dimenhydrinate. They cant get psychedelics like lsd or magic mushrooms so they try to get high off this crap. Its not even a high its basically like poisoning yourself and its very unpleasant. Most people only try this once and never want to repeat the experience.

It has no psychedelic properties like lsd or shrooms its just a delerium. You see people that arent there, you go around mumbling to creatures and people that you see, and it totally throws off your motor skills.

The really dangerous thing is that unlike psychedelics the hallucinations you have on drugs like dimenhydrinate or diphenhydramine look very real and you cant tell the difference between whats real or a hallucination. Thats why they are classified as delerients and not hallucinogens.

Id say if you have dp/dr you should probley avoid these drugs even at the recomended dose, unless you absolutly have to take them.


----------



## strigoi (Jun 27, 2006)

It is really stupid and dangerous but psychedlics f'ed me up worse than the time i did too much DPH. (lsd triggered my dr/dp, and i only did it once!) however i smoked copous amounts of weed back in the day.


----------

